# Plenty of Dinks



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went out of Rod and Reel today, nothing but dinks and lots of them. Now is not the time. I did see a real fish getting cut about 10 pounds. That's one out of about 60 I saw.

Stan


----------

